# Demon Spawn or Angel Dawg?



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

So I went looking for a missing black dawg. He was out in the house and all was quiet. I was afraid. Very afraid. I scoped out the bed room and there was was sitting like a big boy, looking lonely and a little sad. His moufy was hurting cuz he is getting all those big boy teefies in and eating has been a bit of a challenge. So Tika and I went back and we just hung out on the bed for a while. Within 45 minutes or so I fell asleep.







Roughly an hour and a half later I woke up and peeked over the edge of the bed and he was there, laying on the floor in front of his crate sleeping. He apparently "felt" me watching him and got up and while I wanted to just roll over and fall back asleep I thought it would be best to scope out the damage the not yet 5 month caused. Looked around the bedroom and all seemed just as cluttered as before but not more so...... off to the living room..... again cluttered just the same as when I left it but NOTHING else out of place, or chewed up or peed or pooped on.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Who drugged Baby DemonSpawn??







LOL! YES!!







What a GOOD boy he is! Smart, intuitive, learning so quickly!! You have gotta be proud of the little black turbo-charged smartypants for being such a GOOD BOY!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

WOW is there a change in the weather 
did **** freeze over?

What a good boy


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Good boy! Now don't you go getting all complacent, lol!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Awesome demon spawn.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcWOW is there a change in the weather
> did **** freeze over?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Good boy Jethro!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Yay, Jethro! That good behavior is definitely worth celebrating.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomGood boy! Now don't you go getting all complacent, lol!


No worries there. I know his true character.







Yesterday was a fluke!

Must have been the "sore mouthy day" because it was not to be repeated today.....

He was in the bedroom, Tika and I went back and crashed on the bed. He was up, down, biting her, biting me, stepping on my hair, biting me, biting Tika..... he ended up in his crate while I napped.


----------

